# My garden 2013...10/14/2013 update.....



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's my first harvest of the year.... Alfalfa..... That's my neighbor on his tractor cutting my alfalfa...













1 Alfalfa 2013.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






After 3 days, with hot weather and drying wind, it's looking good..













2 Alfalfa 2013.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






Hardneck Zemo variety looking good....













2 Garlic.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






Elephant is awesome.....  

All in all, I think this will be my best harvest of all my garlic varieties ever...  I think it is

finally getting acclimated to the soil here or I'm getting smarter when it comes

to growing this delicious weed..... 













1.1 Garlic.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






I ordered 4 varieties of northern climate/day length onions from

Dixondale Farms.... I'll see which grows best here.....  60+ plants of

each variety....  It really chaps my butt to have to pay 80+ cents per pound 

around here for onions...  Since I spent the last 3 days weeding the garlic, (it's getting close to harvest),

It looks like I need to weed the onions...   I just keep pouring the fertilizer to it so the onions and weeds have 

plenty of nourishment.....  ammonium sulfate is what I use... 













1 Onions.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






Shallots are dividing nicely... the bulbs look like

they will be very big this year....  













1 shallot.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






I just ordered 2 more varieties of garlic.... Lithuanian Purple... They said they were sold out

for this year but I would be on the waiting list in the event someone cancels.... DRAT!!!

*A beautiful new marbled purple stripe. This variety was grown for generations in rural Lithuania and came to us from a customer from her grandmother. Most bulbs have 6 cloves and a deep purple coloration.*

And Siberian Bulk...*An outstanding strain originally secured by fishermen trading green leafy vegetables with poor peasants who grew only root crops. Very large bulbs due to weak flower stalk at U.S. latitudes. 5 to 7 fat, dark brown cloves.*

I'm not sure who writes the descriptions for their garlic, but it's interesting to say the least...

Grapes are looking healthy...  cherries look thin, due to the freezing weather this spring.... time will tell for sure..   

Until later......  Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2013)

That is a lot of property to work. The plants all look very healthy and large. Is there that much difference between the flavor of each variety?...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 8, 2013)

Dave.....looks wonderful!  I gotta weed this weekend too.  Fertilizer is making the nut grass grow very well too!

I am loving the garden pics here at SMF!

Kat


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 8, 2013)

You really are serious about garlic. Very nice!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That is a lot of property to work. The plants all look very healthy and large. *Is there that much difference between the flavor of each variety?*...JJ


If you are into garlic and it's subtleties, yes...  Kind of like good whiskey.... each tastes different....  From Scotland to Kentucky to Canada, there is a difference....


Woodcutter said:


> You really are serious about garlic. Very nice!


Yes I am.... the older I get, I find the potent flavors of certain condiments adds layers of depth to most dishes....  

Like mashed potatoes for instance....   add garlic and they ain't mashed spuds any longer...  they are AWESOME....


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 8, 2013)

"It really chaps my butt to have to pay 80+ cents per pound around here for onions..."  Hello Dave.  Ok please edumacate me.  Like the Gerogia Vidalia, and the Texas 1015 I would have thought you would be growing the Walla Walla variety up there yet you didn't mention it.  I Know I'm about to learn some valuable info.  BTW plants lookin good.

Danny


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 8, 2013)

Looking real nice Dave!!

We harvested bush beans last nite!!!

The garlic and onions are looking way good!!

...Makes note to prepare someone a few ISOM items for card nite...

   Craig


----------



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> "It really chaps my butt to have to pay 80+ cents per pound around here for onions..."  Hello Dave.  Ok please edumacate me.  Like the Gerogia Vidalia, and the Texas 1015 I would have thought you would be growing the Walla Walla variety up there yet you didn't mention it.  I Know I'm about to learn some valuable info.  BTW plants lookin good.
> 
> Danny


I didn't mention the varieties.... did I....  Copra, Redwing, Walla Walla and Yellow Sweet Spanish...  Sweets for "in season eating" as they don't keep well.... and winter storage onions for later this winter and hopefully next spring...   Onions are like garlic around here.... they belong in everything...  

Copra..104 days. When all your other stored [color= rgb(68, 68, 68)]onions[/color]  have turned to powder, you'll still be enjoying [color= rgb(68, 68, 68)]Copra[/color].

*Redwing.... **Days to Harvest:*  100-120   Simply the best long day red onion grown in the Northern areas. Deep internal red color continues to develop during storage.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 8, 2013)

Dave....is it tooo late for me to plant garlic here?  Have a few holes where some of the "onions" didn't make it....and the nut-sedge hasn't taken over yet. AND...what kind....variety?

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep.... too late..... I plant the first to second week of October..  Check out the local farmer's market for hardneck garlic...  buy a head of every variety they are selling..  If they are selling, they are growing it and it will work for you....  plant the cloves this fall...cover with mulch so the cloves don't frost heave...  A raised bed is perfect so they don't sit in a wet soil and rot.....


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 8, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Yep.... too late..... I plant the first to second week of October..  Check out the local farmer's market for hardneck garlic...  buy a head of every variety they are selling..  If they are selling, they are growing it and it will work for you....  plant the cloves this fall...cover with mulch so the cloves don't frost heave...  A raised bed is perfect so they don't sit in a wet soil and rot.....


cool.....I do know where I can get some to use.

Thanks Dear!

Kat


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 8, 2013)

Looking good, Dave!

Those your beeves?  They getting the alfalfa?

My gardening is limited to pots.  I don't have anything in the ground but I have a lot of herbs and some cherry tomatoes and even planted some 1015s last fall.  Didn't do much.  Bulbs are not much bigger than golf balls.  Also planted some garlic that sprouted real well but I haven't dug it up yet to see how it did.  Got both onions and garlic at the local supermarket.  Next fall, I'm gonna look for some locally grown stuff and set them in 24" diameter clay pots.  I won't get enough to keep the kitchen supplied but it's worth tinkering with.


----------



## mike johnson (Jun 8, 2013)

That looks great dave... I wish I had the land to grow my own stuff.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> Looking good, Dave!
> 
> Those your beeves? They getting the alfalfa?
> 
> My gardening is limited to pots. I don't have anything in the ground but I have a lot of herbs and some cherry tomatoes and even planted some 1015s last fall. Didn't do much. Bulbs are not much bigger than golf balls. Also planted some garlic that sprouted real well but I haven't dug it up yet to see how it did. Got both onions and garlic at the local supermarket. Next fall, I'm gonna look for some locally grown stuff and set them in 24" diameter clay pots. I won't get enough to keep the kitchen supplied but it's worth tinkering with.


beeves ???  beehives ?  the blue-green things are "earth boxes"....   I'm trying those so the ground warms up and maybe I can get a decent crop of chilis...   For living in the dessert, it gets colder than chit here.... even in the summer...  stuff stops growing at night...  usually in the 40's at night all summer...  It's good for sleeping....   not growing...


Mike Johnson said:


> That looks great dave... I wish I had the land to grow my own stuff.


Thanks Mike...  Try "earth boxes"....  they are cool.... folks say they work....   Dutch introduced me to them.....

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 

1/27/11 at 7:59am










Dutch
OTBS Member





 
offline

6,291 Posts. Joined 7/2005
Location: West Valley City, UT
Points: 61

I'm looking forward to Spring so I can try the DIY EarthBox gardening method. EarthBox gardening is a self-contained, raised bed gardening concept that several SMF members use to great sucess.  Here is a link to EarthBox Gardening


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks great Dave


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't know about the desert country in WA, but here in TX it ain't uncommon to refer to multiple head of cattle as "beeves".

Are those in the background of the alfalfa cut your'n?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2013)

HAHAHAHA !!!!     Cattle.... OK...  beeves must be plural for bovine....  just guessing....    those walking dinners are my neighbors....  belong to the guy cutting my hay......   Reg. Angus...  He has some of the top cows in the country...  Sold a bull last year for $19,000....  I've bought beef from him... Man is it good...  He runs about 1,500 head during the peak...

Those must be going to auction somewhere because summer pasture is where most of them are now...  

Today is a good day....   I learned something new....  another day that don't count toward days spent on earth....    Thanks much RH....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks great, Dave!
I've grown a lot of Copra and its open-pollinated derivative Clear Dawn.




~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks great, Dave!
> I've grown a lot of Copra and its open-pollinated derivative Clear Dawn.
> ~Martin


I'm enjoying trying different stuff..... Hope I have a good crop....


----------



## boykjo (Jun 12, 2013)

looks great Dave.. My earth boxes are booming right now.........


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2013)

boykjo said:


> looks great Dave.. My earth boxes are booming right now.........


Morning Joe.....  I'm hoping, with the warmer soil, my peppers will do A LOT better...


----------



## roller (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking good Dave and by the way nice view..I have so much garlic growing on my place just got finished cutting most of it down. Guess I should dig some of it...


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Roller....  It is a nice view....  some folks think it sucks but the rock formations really have more character than trees.... especially when I looked at trees for over 50 yrs.....  Dig that garlic and process it.....    I'll be doing that in about 2-3 weeks.....


----------



## foamheart (Jun 12, 2013)

Lookin good Dave!

Garlic, parsley, green onions I could do. But onions were beautiful only 1 out of 4 plantings. It always rained and rotted my onions and I sorta got tired of it. I never thought of it, it maybe why green onions are used to much in South Louisiana.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Lookin good Dave!
> 
> Garlic, parsley, green onions I could do. But onions were beautiful only 1 out of 4 plantings. *It always rained and rotted my onions *and I sorta got tired of it. I never thought of it, it maybe why green onions are used to much in South Louisiana.


Try a raised bed..... they drain really fast.....


----------



## foamheart (Jun 12, 2013)

I live on high ground, like10" above sea level. My Uncle used tell everyone he was landing here below sea-level when he flew in.

The ground wasn't the real problem, it was usually one of those 20/30" rainfall months. You know the kind that even lays the corn down. Heck I can remember 19" rain days, I imagine there was worse, but the 19" I will always remember. I was driving thru it.

Actually growing here is getting harder and harder due to I assume the climate change, it is getting hotter and hotter. Cooks the gardens now in July and August. But we do get strawberries in November and February.

I didn't plant anything this summer. Its just too hot for the gardner anymore.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2013)

Evening...... I had to show that I did weed the onions...   Yellow Spanish on the far end are really growing... I think they like growing here...   In a few months I will know which variety to reorder for next year....     Looks like there is more weeding to do....  At least the alfalfa is done for now.... 













2 Onions.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 15, 2013






The little pockets, holes, indents by the first row on onions..... that's where the quail dust themselves....   wish they'd learn to weed.....

I've been looking at pics of all your gardens and they look wonderful....  Smoked grub, fresh garden veggies...  don't get no better than that....   

Dave


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 15, 2013)

That is a beautiful plot of land you have there sir. Do you ever hunt those tasty quail?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2013)

They are pets, sort of....  Interesting creatures to watch.....  They have the cat buffaloed...  and ignore the dog.....


----------



## foamheart (Jun 16, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> The little pockets, holes, indents by the first row on onions..... that's where the quail dust themselves....   wish they'd learn to weed.....
> 
> Dave


ROFLMAO...... I am trying to train the doves here to do the same thing. I should get a return on that cracked corn they like so much.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 16, 2013)

We used to sit on the porch and "whistle" for the Bob-Whites (quail) and they would answer back.  Good times!

Dave....I have never planted onions before....When am I supposed to "pull" them?  How will I know when they are ready?

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> We used to sit on the porch and "whistle" for the Bob-Whites (quail) and they would answer back.  Good times!
> 
> Dave....I have never planted onions before....When am I supposed to "pull" them?  How will I know when they are ready?
> 
> Kat


I bought my onions from Dixondale Farms and they have a great newsletter that I subscribe to....   A really good source of info.....   

Basically, when you have 13 or so leaves, depends on variety, and the stalk starts to soften and fall over, they are mature.....  Then they need to be dried in the shade with air circulation..   Leave them intact so there is more surface area to draw moisture from the bulb while drying...  roots, leaves etc...     Dave


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a little over half a row of onions..I am the only one here that likes them..

Hybrid Patterson that I started from seeds..

Package sez ... pull when tops are falling and bulbs are developing shin...

We have a family of  6 doves that eat and bathe here..fairly comical to watch..they fight and chase each other..

The hawks love them...lost one baby last month and we saw a hawk today flying off with one..

    Craig


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> I have a little over half a row of onions..*I am the only one here that likes them*..
> 
> Hybrid Patterson that I started from seeds..
> 
> ...


 Bummer....   those babies will be ALL YOURS....   sauteed and gently laid on a Q'd steak..... maybe with some oven roasted garlic...... UMMMMMM...  good...


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Guys!!!!

Happy Father's Day!

Kat


----------



## disco (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks great. I am right with  you on the garlic. I do several varieties and then use them where they go best. My wife just shakes her head at me saying "Garlic is garlic." Thanks for selling the rest of the world on garlic that wasn't raised in China, refrigerated and then sent here on a slow boat to become less tasty and firm.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Aug 19, 2013)

Stuff is growing and stuff is dying....

3 ears on one stalk....  several like that...... 













3 corn.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 19, 2013






Bells finally....  1st ones......













Bell Peps.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 19, 2013






Grapes almost ready...  but I'm eatin' 'em...

Most will go to the dehydrator for cookies...













Grapes.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 19, 2013






The Santa Fe Grande chili's rotted off 

at the ground....  the only chili variety that did...

I have no idea why that happened......













Santa Fe Grande rotted at the roots.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 19, 2013






Been eating cukes and zuc's but you seen enough of them....

OH, Bride found a recipe for zucchini relish.....  replaces the pickles.....

It is really good.... better than pickle relish.......   She has made 10 pints

She also made shredded zucchini tots.....  and baked in miniature cupcake pans....  

they were good....  No pics.....  I ate them all.......


----------



## daveomak (Sep 1, 2013)

This was labeled as a San Marzano, Roma type tomato.....   so much for that idea....  It weighs 1.46 #''s.....  

I will get a taste of her later....  













Big Tomato.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 1, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL  Definatly not a roma.


----------



## smokeamotive (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like some sort of heirloom. Too brite red for a brandywine though. Would make a geat BLT tough! :drool


----------



## chefrob (Sep 1, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> This was labeled as a San Marzano, Roma type tomato.....   so much for that idea....  It weighs 1.46 #''s.....
> 
> I will get a taste of her later....
> 
> ...


i got some buckboard bacon for that.................


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 1, 2013)

Whopper!!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 2, 2013)

c farmer said:


> LOL  Definatly not a roma.


Yeah, about 5 Roma's........


Smokeamotive said:


> Looks like some sort of heirloom. Too brite red for a brandywine though. Would make a geat BLT tough!


I think it will make  a great BLT........


chefrob said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > This was labeled as a San Marzano, Roma type tomato.....   so much for that idea....  It weighs 1.46 #''s.....
> ...


Rob brought the BACON...... Yeay....


Woodcutter said:


> Whopper!!


Biggest mater I've ever grown.....   

Dave


----------



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2013)

The mater was great.....   Not too many but very good...

++++++++++

Trying to close down the garden....   

We pick 24 ears/day to cut the corn from and freeze on baking sheets....

Vac pack and throw in the freezer......













Bodacious Sweet Corn.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 16, 2013






Fresno Chili's....   Because Rachel Ray uses them....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...

Bought some in the store ....  let 2 sit on the counter to ripen and

they germinated.....   cool.....













Fresno Chili's.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 16, 2013






Texas A & M Jalapenos....    Al, TennSmoker sent me seeds....

The small ones are from plants that the wind blew over and broke the stems....

Texans may think they are mild but I don't....   I must be a woos or something....

to me they are like Jalps for heat......    













TAM Jalapeno's.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 16, 2013






Bride says, "We don't need to grow chilis next year"....

She plans on chopping them in the food processor to small pieces, roll in plastic and freeze....

That's OK.....  Now my earth boxes will be freed up for something else.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...   I like the EB's....  Stuff grew very well....

Never ran out of water with my watering system....   Cool tools.......


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 16, 2013)

I am starting to "clean out the garden" later this afternoon after the sun changes directions.  I need to "grind" my cayennes and put them up too.

Next...apple butter time for me.

Kat


----------



## disco (Sep 17, 2013)

Great looking crop, Dave. Looks like you had a successful year.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Sep 17, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I am starting to "clean out the garden" later this afternoon after the sun changes directions.  I need to "grind" my cayennes and put them up too.
> 
> Next...apple butter time for me.
> 
> Kat


Hey.....   I saw you had the Ball Canning Bible or what ever it is....   picked up one yesterday...  what a great book....   all kinds of ideas for preserving foods....    Pear butter.....  I always have pears to 86....  whuda thunk it.....    Bride's gonna FPer all those peps fort the freezer....   


Disco said:


> Great looking crop, Dave. Looks like you had a successful year.
> 
> Disco


Hey Disco......  was pretty good....   not enough cukes though.... maybe on 15 or so on 3 plants.....   cukes and onions for dinner were not quite enough for me and there weren't any for the neighbor....   I may be in trouble.....  but I did call him today about sweet corn.....  so I may be saved.....    

Dave


----------



## disco (Sep 17, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Hey.....   I saw you had the Ball Canning Bible or what ever it is....   picked up one yesterday...  what a great book....   all kinds of ideas for preserving foods....    Pear butter.....  I always have pears to 86....  whuda thunk it.....    Bride's gonna FPer all those peps fort the freezer....
> 
> Hey Disco......  was pretty good....   not enough cukes though.... maybe on 15 or so on 3 plants.....   cukes and onions for dinner were not quite enough for me and there weren't any for the neighbor....   I may be in trouble.....  but I did call him today about sweet corn.....  so I may be saved.....
> 
> Dave


Har, you are the kind of neighbour we all want!

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2013)

Bride canned the Fresno Chilis... Vinegar, distilled water (5:1), salt and a dab of sugar...  water bath at (180-185) for 10 minutes.....  Never done them before....  We'll see if they come out crispy or mushy....  Hope they come out like Mt. Olive peps....  I doubt it though ....  no pickle crisp (calcium chloride) was added.....  Keeping the water bath between 180-185 is supposed to keep the crispness in.....   













pickled Fresno Chilis.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 26, 2013






Any suggestion on canning peps would be appreciated......      Dave

The Jalapeno peps were froze whole and vac packed... stems, seeds and all....   we'll see about those later in the winter.....


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 26, 2013)

DaveO those look really good from here.  Beautiful colors too.

I have made pear relish and pear preserves....and both were yummmmm

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2013)

The garden is ready for next spring.... fertilized, tilled and I'm going to  plant garlic, onions and shallots in the next day or so.....   Finally done weeding this year......     

...Garlic, onions and shallot beds....













Garlic Onions Shallots Bed.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 14, 2013






....NO WEEDS....  I love it....  













Garden put away for the winter.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 14, 2013






See you in the spring with pics of new stuff growing.... 

Dave


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 14, 2013)

WELL DONE, DAVE!!!

:sausage:


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 14, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> WELL DONE, DAVE!!!





SmokinHusker said:


> Great job!


Thanks for the  praise.....  

Dave


----------



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> The garden is ready for next spring.... fertilized, tilled and I'm going to  plant garlic, onions and shallots in the next day or so.....   Finally done weeding this year......
> 
> ...Garlic, onions and shallot beds....
> 
> ...


Shame they don't ever stay so pretty and clean, that fresh turned earth smell rates up there with the TBS, freshly cut grass, and those special spring showers that clean the air. Dang starting to sound like my Pop now.

Looks really nice Dave. You ever use black plastic visquine over the winter to keep the grass and weeds out?  We would always cover our strawberries, then punch holes to plant them. Its great for gound heat, wasn't unusual to get some strawberries before Valentines. When we pulled the plastic was surprizing how little the grass and weeds had grown. I realize different areas are diffrent gardeners.


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2013)

I' with you. There is nothing quite like seeing the newly turned dirt just waiting for next spring.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > The garden is ready for next spring.... fertilized, tilled and I'm going to  plant garlic, onions and shallots in the next day or so.....   Finally done weeding this year......
> ...


I'm gonna put about 6" alfalfa chopped up on the garlic etc for a mulch this winter.....   the rest lays as is....  This sandy soil don't hold water...  I water daily in the summer... plastic would retard the water...   even drip irrigation doesn't work all that well....  this year I drip irrigated maters, cukes and zukes... 6-8 gallons per day per plant... that barely kept them alive...   The earth boxes only used 1.5 gallons/day.....  they are a good deal...  


Disco said:


> I' with you. There is nothing quite like seeing the newly turned dirt just waiting for next spring.
> 
> Disco


Ain't that pretty.....  makes me smile.....    

Dave


----------



## chefrob (Oct 18, 2013)

lookin' good dave.......and those russian purples were great!


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like you have a great crop this year Dave. 

This is the first I saw of this thread, man I got a lot of catching up to do on SMF.

Those canned peppers look awesome!!!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 19, 2013)

chefrob said:


> lookin' good dave.......and those russian purples were great!


Ro, thanks.....   glad you liked the purples...   They''re a little spicy, EH...  


DanMcG said:


> Looks like you have a great crop this year Dave.
> 
> This is the first I saw of this thread, man I got a lot of catching up to do on SMF.
> 
> Those canned peppers look awesome!!!


Dan, morning...  It was a great crop..  Bride did a good job on the peppers...  they are good....


----------



## gary s (Oct 19, 2013)

Dave, that is a fine looking garden, makes me jealous. Wish I had more room for a large garden. We do a garden every year too ours is only 15' x 40' I am thinking about doubling the size for next spring. We had a good veggies all summer, wife canned lots and we froze some corn. That is one reason I was thinking about enlarging "corn" I would like to have more. We also plant a fall garden right now my bush beans, sugar snap peas, lettuce, spinach, carrots and onions are coming along nicely. My tomatoes are about finished, Neighbor still has and brings us Bell peppers and cucumbers. Love the garden, Can't hardly bring myself to by veggies at the store (just no where as good). I do have a question, what do you use for weed control? Along with a good crop of veggies I always a good crop of weeds, grass and now some clover type weed. Any suggestions.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Oct 19, 2013)

Gary,morning.....  For weed control, I built a "straw chopper" to chop up bales of alfalfa....   Hook it up to my tractor....  Cut the strings on the bale, throw the wafers in the chopper and out comes great mulch...     Then there's hand pulling weeds.....  on hands and knees....   I garden the old fashioned way, I earn it......   HAHAHAHAHA   ....   There is some garlic with the mulch about gone the following early summer....

In the fall I try to get ahead of the weeds, I spray the weeds with glyphosate, (Roundup).....  gets me ahead of the game.....  then the mulch... 













DSCF0609.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 19, 2013





       













DSCF0610.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 19, 2013





     













1 Garlic.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 19, 2013





     

I have now started using "corn gluten" and "trifluralin" in a couple of beds where I plant  "plants" and do not start from seeds...   Not sure if I will keep this up...  Both are approved for food crops and interrupt the germination process...  I add the minimum, or less, and still have a few weeds to deal with.....  I use it in the beds that I plant cukes, squash, tomatoes, garlic, onions shallots.... all plants, no seed starting...   cuts down on a lot of weeds..    I water the garden daily with about 1/2" equivalent rainfall.... and fertilize weekly....  sandy soil, intensive planting, 100+ degree days....     all result in some great food......  Dave


----------



## gary s (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Dave, good information. I will use roundup if it is not to late after the fall garden is finished. Funny you said you started using Corn Gluten meal. I am having some brown patch out front in my Saint Augustine my wife read on line to use corn meal or corn gluten meal (better) my local feed store ordered me a couple of bags should be in next week or so. In the mean time I bought 20# of corm meal at the grocery store and treated my brown patch areas been two days. I will be watching to see if it works. If so cheaper and safer than the Fungicides. We'll see.

I think I will also try the mulch in my garden this spring. I'll find a couple of pictures  and send you, nothing like yours, but better than nothing.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Oct 19, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of my little garden













2012-02-01_12-41-48_494.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 19, 2013


















2012-03-24_19-42-54_804.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 19, 2013


















2012-03-24_19-43-09_645.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 19, 2013


















2012-04-03_16-49-24_448.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 19, 2013


















2012-05-04_16-41-43_265.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 19, 2013


















2012-05-08_09-49-46_179.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 19, 2013


















2012-05-13_16-39-06_545.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 19, 2013


















2012-06-28_18-28-01_767.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 19, 2013)

Howdy, Gary!

Great looking garden patch and the yields seem superb!

About what size is it?  10 x 20?

After looking again, it must be at least 30' long.


----------



## gary s (Oct 19, 2013)

It's about 15' x 40'  roughly   Thinking about making bigger this spring.  It grows plenty of vegetables for us, we give quite a bit away and my wife can's some for the winter. After I put in my garden we have a couple of neighbors who got enthused so we all share and supply the other neighbors. My # 2 son also plants a nice garden.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Oct 19, 2013)

Boy was I off, I just went a measured it is 10' X 36'     I guess I was thinking of expanding it to 15' x 40' that would actually give me plenty of garden for my wife and I.  I have a tendency to plant to many of each plant. I guess when it is just tilled and ready the plants look small and I put to many. Way too many tomatoes and peppers last year. I am going to try to control myself this spring.

Something I do every spring when I till is to add 15 to 20 bags of Black Cow Manure (Lowes) and about 6 bales of peat. and spread some 13-13-13 and till it all in.

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2013)

Gary, morning.... Your garden looks good......   Nice and healthy.....  

Dave


----------



## gary s (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks Dave, finally starting to get cooler down here, I am ready for fall

Gary


----------



## gary s (Oct 21, 2013)

Update on the corn meal. It has only been a few days since I treated several areas of brown patch, and appears to have stopped it. It actually is looking better. I will keep a close watch and keep everyone posted. I will be glad when the Corn gluten meal is in at the feed store so I can treat my entire yard.

Gary


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Oct 21, 2013)

Dave:

That "straw chopper" looks like something out of a horror movie.  Fantastic.    Garden looks great.  Wish I had the space.  But the backyard is too small and not enough sunny spots.  May try an earth box or two next spring.

-Mike


----------



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2013)

gary s said:


> Update on the corn meal. It has only been a few days since I treated several areas of brown patch, and appears to have stopped it. It actually is looking better. I will keep a close watch and keep everyone posted. I will be glad when the Corn gluten meal is in at the feed store so I can treat my entire yard.
> 
> Gary


Gary, morning..... Corn gluten inhibits seed from sprouting/germinating....   If you ever need to "overseed" your lawn to fill in patchy spots, the seed will not germinate...  If using it in your garden, you will not be able to plant seeds to have vegetables...  Use it only in beds that you plant "already growing started plants"...  It will sterilize the soil...... 

*Corn gluten meal*  (CGM) is a natural substitute for synthetic pre-emergence herbicides. *...*  When you use *corn gluten meal*  you are also *fertilizing*  the lawn,


----------



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2013)

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> Dave:
> 
> That "straw chopper" looks like something out of a horror movie.  Fantastic.    Garden looks great.  Wish I had the space.  But the backyard is too small and not enough sunny spots.  May try an earth box or two next spring.
> 
> -Mike


The earth boxes are cool....  Boykjo, or Roller or someone, I can't find right now, used miracle grow potting soil in their boxes and they did much better than mine.....   I used planting mix and added my own fertilizer..    I'd go with the MG with fert. next time...

The straw chopper came about, when I grew over 5,000 garlic plants...  It is quite the beast...   I wouldn't want to fall in it...  I stay on the "Walled Side" when it's running...  It is more than a little scary....


----------



## gary s (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Dave, That is something I really needed to know. My fall garden is from All Seeds, In the Spring I do both plants and seeds. Will definitely keep it out of my garden. Since My front yard is all Saint Augustine I will just use it there.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Oct 22, 2013)

Afternoon, Dave    here are some pictures of my Brown Patch as of today. I should have taken some when I first put out the corn meal. I can see a big difference so far, BP has stopped spreading and you can see in a few of the pictures some new grass starting to grow inside the brown area. Last week it looked like I had taken Roundup and sprayed circles completely dead and brown. Maybe there is something to this corn meal a gluten thing without having to buy those high dollar fungicides  I'll keep watching to see the improvement

Gary













IMG_20131022_152607_646.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 22, 2013


















IMG_20131022_152611_212.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 22, 2013


















IMG_20131022_152634_053.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 22, 2013


















IMG_20131022_152658_615.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 22, 2013


















IMG_20131022_152804_494.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 22, 2013


















IMG_20131022_152826_222.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 22, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> The earth boxes are cool....  Boykjo, or Roller or someone, I can't find right now, used miracle grow potting soil in their boxes and they did much better than mine.....   I used planting mix and added my own fertilizer..    I'd go with the MG with fert. next time...


Well of course it did, have you ever figured out the price difference? Down here ita all about Potassiun, I mean I'd buy 0-0-95 if I could get it....LOL But while the chickens were around I never needed much store bought and the strawberries and the tomatoes always won the free beers at the garage (thats what we call the local after work establishment).


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

gary s said:


> Afternoon, Dave    here are some pictures of my Brown Patch as of today. I should have taken some when I first put out the corn meal. I can see a big difference so far, BP has stopped spreading and you can see in a few of the pictures some new grass starting to grow inside the brown area. Last week it looked like I had taken Roundup and sprayed circles completely dead and brown. Maybe there is something to this corn meal a gluten thing without having to buy those high dollar fungicides  I'll keep watching to see the improvement
> 
> Gary


I believe what you have there Gary is Cinch bugs.


----------



## gary s (Oct 22, 2013)

No not Chinch Bugs, Brown Patch  I have had Chinch bugs not this time.

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Well of course it did, have you ever figured out the price difference? Down here ita all about Potassiun, I mean I'd buy 0-0-95 if I could get it....LOL But while the chickens were around I never needed much store bought and the strawberries and the tomatoes always won the free beers at the garage (thats what we call the local after work establishment).


Foam.....   I just bought Potassium something in a granular form....   Put it on the alfalfa...   Go check you Ag supply house.... ferts. pesticides..etc...  the have bulk....

Dave


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 22, 2013)

gary s said:


> No not Chinch Bugs, Brown Patch  I have had Chinch bugs not this time.
> 
> Gary




An easy test for chinch bugs is to cut the bottom out of a large tomato juice can, press it down  to the soil in the affected area and fill it with water.  If you have chinch bugs, they will be floating in the water within 24 hours.

I agree, Gary.  That looks like brown patch to me.


----------



## gary s (Oct 22, 2013)

Did that test  That is why I know I have Brown patch

Gary


----------

